# Damensattel gesucht, mit dem mir nicht die Zehen einschlafen...



## Mrs_Chaos (29. Mai 2016)

Hallo,

mir schlafen beim Biken immer wieder mal die großen Zehen ein. Manchmal kribbelt es dann sogar auch im darunter liegenden Ballenbereich.
Anfangs dachte ich, es liegt an den Schuhen. Dass die zu eng sind oder dass die Lasche oben zu sehr auf den Spann drückt, wodurch vielleicht eine Ader abgedrückt wird.
Nachdem das aber mit verschiedenen Schuhen schon der Fall war und auch mit locker sitzenden Sandalen, scheinen nicht die Schuhe Schuld zu sein, sondern der Sattel. Wahrscheinlich drücke ich da beim Sitzen irgendwo zwei Adern oder Venen ab, wodurch die Blutzufuhr in meine "großen Onkel" ins Stocken gerät.

Ich habe am Bike keinen der meist sehr schmalen MTB-Sättel, sondern einen etwas breiteren. Auf den schmalen Dingern fühlt sich mein Hintern einfach nicht wohl. Der mag es dann auch leicht gepolstert.

Ich denke, ich sollte mich nun mal nach einem neuen Sattel umsehen. Könnt ihr mir welche empfehlen?
Es gibt ja eine ganze Menge Damensättel, die extra die weibliche Anatomie berücksichtigen, aber ich weiß einfach nicht, auf was ich nebenher noch achten sollte.

Grüße,
Mrs. Chaos


----------



## Aninaj (29. Mai 2016)

Ich fahre den SQ lab 611 und bin damit sehr zufrieden. Den gibt es ja in unterschiedlichen Breiten, je nach Sitzknochenabstand. Hier und da gibt es Geschäfte, in denen man sich einen SQ Lab Sattel ausleihen und Probefahren kann (z.B. in Mannheim beim Rad Altig, falls du in der Nähe wohnst).

Generell würde ich empfehlen einen eher harten Sattel zu nehmen - damit sitzt du dann wirklich auf den Sitzknochen. Bei einem zu weichen sitzt man eher auf dem umgebenden Gewebe und drückt sich dann eher mal einen Nerv oder ein Gefäß ab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (30. Mai 2016)

Meine Frau hat das Problem mit den Zehen auch.
Spätestens nach einer halben Stunde.
Es ist bei ihr aber egal,  ob sie auf dem super breiten Schwingsattel des Cruisers sitzt,  oder auf dem brettharten (für sie bequemen)  Selle x1.
Woran es liegt,  hat noch niemand herausgefunden.....

PS: auch egal, was für Schuhe (mit 5.10 oder gar klickies fährt sie eh nicht).


----------



## Jan_1968 (30. Mai 2016)

Meine Frau hatte nicht das Zehenproblem, aber ihr vorheriger Sattel fühlte sich nie optimal für sie an. Jetzt fährt sie den Selle Italia X1 Lady Flow und ist von ihm begeistert. Bei meiner Tochter habe ich aufgrund dessen beim Trekking Rad auch diesen Sattel verbaut, und auch sie findet ihn viel besser als den vorherigen. Kostengünstig ist er auch.


----------



## Aninaj (30. Mai 2016)

Wenn es nicht am Sattel liegt, könnte es auch an einem zu weichen Schuh / einer zu weichen Einlage liegen. Beim Druck auf's Pedal drückt sich der Fußballen zu strak durch und damit einen Nerv / Blutgefäß ab. Fahrt ihr Flats oder Clickies? Bei Clickies vielleicht den Cleat mal versuchsweise ganz nach hinten schieben.

Ansonsten - bei mir wird der ganze Vorfuß taub und das liegt definitiv an den Schuhen. Mir passiert das auch in Sandalen (TEVA). Es gibt ein paar wenige Schuhe die wirklich breit genug sind, in denen das weniger bis nicht passiert. Hab aber auch nen echt breiten Froschlatschen.


----------



## mtbbee (30. Mai 2016)

Vielleicht auch die Sattelhöhe? Ich selbst bin da recht empfindlich alleine wenns schon 5mm sind. Vielleicht nicht die errechnete nehmen, sondern die mit Bein strecken, eines hängen lassen, Hüfte gerade

Durch gewisse Eigenheiten meiner Sehnen ist der Sqlab nix mehr für mich, drückt zu stark auf die Sitzknochen - glücklich geworden bin ich mit dem Ergon SMC3 ...


----------



## Mrs_Chaos (30. Mai 2016)

Mit der Sattelhöhe hat das wahrscheinlich nichts zu tun. Die müsste korrekt eingestellt sein.
Seit ein paar Wochen hab ich nun ein neues Bike und bei dem vorherigen hatte ich auch schon die Probleme mit den einschlafenden Zehen und Ballen.

Ziemlich neu habe ich als Schuhe (Damenmodelle) nun jeweils ein Paar Adidas Terrex Solo, 5.10 Freerider und 5.10 Freerider Canvas.
Die Adidas finde ich genial. Die sitzen perfekt und nichts drückt.
Die Freerider habe ich erst seit wenigen Tagen. Sie sind etwas klobiger als die Adidas, aber wenn ich sie anziehe drücken sie nirgends. Nur hinten an den Fersen finde ich sie leicht zu hoch oder auch unter den Köcheln. Aber fest drandrücken tut da nichts und beim Treten in die Pedale bewegt man die Füße ja außerdem auch ständig etwas.
Mit den Freeridern bin ich jetzt zwei mal gefahren und nach einer halben Stunde wurden die Zehen wieder taub...

Ich habe mir zu den von euch genannten Sätteln mal Bilder und Infos angesehen. Sie machen alle einen guten Eindruck.
Vom Selle Italia X1 Lady Flow habe ich schon öfter mal gelesen.
Wie ich gesehen habe, gibt es von Selle Italia auch das Modell "Lady Gel Flow" (16 cm breit) und die schmalere Variante "Lady Small Gel Flow" (13,5 cm breit).
Der "Lady Gel Flow" wird wohl auch sehr oft gekauft und hat auf einigen Bike-Zubehör-Seiten, wo Käufer Bewertungen abgeben können, überall Bestnoten erhalten.
Den hab ich mir darum nun auch mal notiert. Kennt jemand diesen Sattel?

*Andere Frage:  Wo kauft ihr eure Sättel und wie testet ihr sie?*
Ich wohne leider im ländlichen Raum, da gibt's kaum Fahrradgeschäfte und die wenigen hier haben meist nur ein seeehr überschaubares Sortiment. Und die Bereiche mit Fahrradartikeln in den allgemeinen Sportgeschäften sind auch winzig klein, da gibt es meist nur wenige Sättel und dann auch nur von einem oder zwei Herstellern.
Darum habe ich fast all mein Bike-Zubehör und die Bekleidung in Internetshops gekauft.
Kann man da auch z.B. bei einem Shop mehrere Sättel bestellen, die dann jeweils bis zu einer Stunde auf seinem Bike testen, und was einem nicht gefällt, dann wieder problemlos zurückschicken? Die Sättel sind ja dann ein wenig benutzt, auch wenn sie wahrscheinlich keine sichtbaren Gebrauchsspuren haben.


----------



## WarriorPrincess (30. Mai 2016)

Mrs_Chaos schrieb:


> Mit der Sattelhöhe hat das wahrscheinlich nichts zu tun. Die müsste korrekt eingestellt sein.


 Vielleicht trotzdem mal +/-1cm variieren, nur weil's theoretisch korrekt ist, passt die Formel nicht zu jedem Menschen.
Möglicherweise hilft's auch, mit der Sattelneigung zu spielen oder den Sattel Stück weiter nach vorne/hinten zu schieben und so evtl den Sitz zu verändern.

Mit dem zurückschicken könnte's Probleme geben, wenn durch die Klemmung dorch Spuren entstehen... Evtl mal Bekannte fragen, ob die ihren Sattel vielleicht mla für nen Tag verleihen?


----------



## psychorad!cal (30. Mai 2016)

Mit Solestar Einlagen in meinen 510 Freerider ohne Socken,SQ Lab Sattel und aufrechteren Sitzposition habe ich die einschlafenden Zehen in den Griff gekriegt.


----------



## greenhorn-biker (30. Mai 2016)

Also mir schlafen die Zehen ein , wenn ich mit Fiveten an den Füßen dauerhaft Druck aufs Pedal ausübe, d.h. Grundlageneinheiten fahre.
Fahre ich mit Klickies oder eine anspruchsvollere Tour bei der man öfters aus dem Sattel geht, passiert dies nicht.

Vielleicht hilft diese Erkenntsnis ja auch etwas weiter...


----------



## *Miss Geschick* (31. Mai 2016)

Ich hab auc nen Sqlab 611 und nen Ergon probiert.
Aber so richtig warm geworden bin ich mit denen nie.
Hab nun nen Brooks C15 Carved und komm mit dem super klar. Da wird nix taub und tut auch nichts weh.
Ich fahre den auch ohne Einsatz und hab bisher keine Probleme.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (31. Mai 2016)

Mrs_Chaos schrieb:


> ...
> 
> *Andere Frage:  Wo kauft ihr eure Sättel und wie testet ihr sie?*
> Ich wohne leider im ländlichen Raum, da gibt's kaum Fahrradgeschäfte und die wenigen hier haben meist nur ein seeehr überschaubares Sortiment. Und die Bereiche mit Fahrradartikeln in den allgemeinen Sportgeschäften sind auch winzig klein, da gibt es meist nur wenige Sättel und dann auch nur von einem oder zwei Herstellern.
> ...


 
Ich habe nie Sättel testweise bestellt, da das garantiert Ärger gibt. Spuren sind unvermeidbar, wenn man wirklich eine längere Strecke mal damit radeln will!
Da du keinen Händler hast, der dir mal einen Testsattel gibt, musst du dir halt unterschiedliche kaufen und ausprobieren - und dann wieder verkaufen.
Das geht am besten mit nicht zu arg verbrauchten Exemplaren aus dem Bikemarkt oder ebay.
Den normalen X1 zB gibt es neu ab 12.-€ (Gel verhält sich immer so merkwürdig unterm Hintern, da bin ich lieber bei den normal harten Sätteln).
Selbst Fizik Tundra oder Ergon gibt es gelegentlich für 20-30€ neu oder vom Neurad abmontiert. Da hält sich bei Wiederverkauf der Verlust in Grenzen.

Aus den Erfahrungen meiner Frau würde ich jedoch vermuten, dass es zuletzt am Sattel liegt - sondern eher an der individuellen Körperhaltung. An der lässt sich viel arbeiten - schonmal einen Fahrtechniktrainer konsultiert?


----------



## Votec Tox (31. Mai 2016)

Habe in meinem Bekanntenkreis drei Leute gehabt, welche 5/10 kauften und definitiv auf Grund der Schuhe Probleme mit einschlafenden Zehen bis zum tauben vorderen Fuß hatten. Die gute Nachricht, das gibt sich je mehr man mit den Schuhen fährt, allerdings bei allen Dreien dauerte es unterschiedlich lang, das reichte von "nach zwei Ausfahrten vorbei" bis "nach 20 Ausfahrten vorbei".


----------



## Jan_1968 (1. Juni 2016)

Nur so für mich zur Info: Wurden diese Schuhe denn immer recht klein d.h. eng gekauft, oder trat das auch bei "normal locker" sitzenden 5/10 auf?


----------



## Perlenkette (1. Juni 2016)

Das mit dem einschlafenden / tauben Fuß hatte ich auch, allerdings nur rechts . Meine 5.10 sitzen gut und nicht zu eng. Die Sohle ist einfach weich, was für guten Grip sorgt; ich laufe allerdings sehr ungerne damit und bin scheinbar auch recht PIN-empfindlich. Habe am Wochenende ein Bike mit echt "heftigen" Pedalen gefahren und da taten mir die Füße weh. Evtl. helfen Einlagen im Schuh.

Falls gar nichts hilft und Du Dich nicht daran gewöhnst, sind andere Pedalen vielleicht eine Notlösung.


----------



## Mrs_Chaos (1. Juni 2016)

Ich denke, bevor ich mir einen neuen Sattel kaufe, probiere ich es doch lieber erst mal mit anderen Einstellungen am jetzigen Sattel. Und wenn der Vorderfuß dann immer noch einschlummern will, besorge ich mir andere Sohlen für die 5.10.
Bin gespannt, zu welchem Ergebnis ich kommen werde. Ich werde dann auf alle Fälle davon berichten.


----------



## Votec Tox (1. Juni 2016)

Jan_1968 schrieb:


> Nur so für mich zur Info: Wurden diese Schuhe denn immer recht klein d.h. eng gekauft, oder trat das auch bei "normal locker" sitzenden 5/10 auf?


Waren ganz normal passende Größen und 5/10 sind ja auch eher breiter geschnitten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChristianNO (1. Juni 2016)

Ist.... http://gebiomized.de/ 
vielleicht eine Lösung ???

Mvh

Christian


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## 4mate (1. Juni 2016)

ChristianNO schrieb:


> Ist.... http://gebiomized.de/
> vielleicht eine Lösung ???


Nein. Denn:


Mrs_Chaos schrieb:


> bevor ich mir einen neuen Sattel kaufe, probiere ich es doch lieber erst mal mit anderen Einstellungen am jetzigen Sattel. Und wenn der Vorderfuß dann immer noch einschlummern will, besorge ich mir andere Sohlen für die 5.10.


In 5-10er gehören Stahllecheinlegesohlen. Darüber eine normale Einlegesohle.
Wenn der Fuß in die Sohle sinkt, stimmt etwas nicht.

Vielleicht sollte ich eine kleine Manufaktur betreiben die sich diesem Thema widmet:
"4mates FIVE/TEN Blecheinlegesohlen für alle Modelle
Designermodelle auf Wunsch Auch andere Marken mit
Kaugummisohlen"


----------



## Mausoline (2. Juni 2016)

Mrs_Chaos schrieb:


> .....
> Kann man da auch z.B. bei einem Shop mehrere Sättel bestellen, die dann jeweils bis zu einer Stunde auf seinem Bike testen, und was einem nicht gefällt, dann wieder problemlos zurückschicken? Die Sättel sind ja dann ein wenig benutzt, auch wenn sie wahrscheinlich keine sichtbaren Gebrauchsspuren haben.



Ich hab gesehn, dass Spezialized 30 Tage testen gewährt
http://www.velozeit.de/testsattel/


----------



## scylla (2. Juni 2016)

Bei Hibike gibt's Testsättel. Die haben eine große Auswahl. Allerdings gibt's die Testsättel nur im Ladengeschäft in Kronberg. Je nachdem wo genau in Hessen du wohnst, wäre das vielleicht eine Option, falls es nicht zu weit weg ist...?


----------



## frechehex (4. Juni 2016)

ich hatte das Problem mit den Cleats am Schuh. Diese habe ich versetzt, ne andre Satteleinstellung und das Problem war gelöst.
Du drückst keine Vene/ Aterie ab, sondern etwas drückt auf nen Nerv. Beim Abdrücken der Arterie fällst Du bewußtlos vom Bike ;-)
Ich fahr nen günstigen Sattel von Rose. TOP !!!


----------



## Ivonnche (5. Juni 2016)

Ich hatte auch das Problem. Das lag bei mir an den Flat Pedale. Ich habe jetzt die DMR Vault und seitdem keine Probleme mehr.
Dazu den Sattel von 66sick.


----------



## Frau Rauscher (5. Juni 2016)

kann die Sättel von SQlab und Specialized empfehlen und kenne wirklich viele (mich inkl.) die super damit klarkommen! Männleins und Weibleins...


----------



## Mausoline (6. Juni 2016)

welchen von Specialized?


----------



## scylla (7. Juni 2016)

Sättel sind doch sowieso so individuell, da kann man schwer irgendeine konkrete Sattel-Empfehlung geben, weder Marke noch Modell.
Mit passen z.B. die neuen Modelle von Specialized gar nicht mehr, der alte Phenom SL (wird schon lange nicht mehr produziert) ist hingegen der beste Sattel, den ich jemals hatte.


----------



## mtbbee (7. Juni 2016)

da wäre noch bei mir übrig ein Sqlab 611 race TiTube 15cm ... ist wie schon erwähnt nicht mehr passend mit der Sitzknochenunterstützung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

